# Looking for DM for Richmond, KY game



## Shazman (Oct 26, 2005)

I am the sole DM of a small group that meets in Richmond on Friday nights.  We are looking for additional players.  I would also like someone to DM a bit, so I can have a chance to play. If you are interested, contact me at silverblade52000@yahoo.com.


----------



## Shazman (Nov 5, 2005)

*bump*

bump


----------

